
Aptana scores $7.8M for open source web building tools - chaostheory
http://deals.venturebeat.com/2009/07/14/aptana-scores-78m-for-open-source-web-building-tools/
======
notauser
I don't know about Aptana Cloud (when I looked at it they had very bad Linux
support) but their JavaScript IDE is pretty nice.

My current project has (in the development version - cleaned up by the
deployment scripts) about 10 source files and it handles auto complete for
objects and methods quite well despite that. It breaks a bit on methods added
via Object.prototype.method but as soon as you use them once its catches it
and remembers it.

------
Raphael
Was Aptana in YC?

